

Bezos, are you listening? - Gibbon
http://www.jonathanfields.com/blog/bezos-are-you-listening/

======
blurry
The ratio of books on my wish list to books available for Kindle is about
10:1. If this is typical, perhaps Bezos simply doesn't want to offer a feature
that could only serve to get people frustrated.

~~~
moe
Agree'd. The percentage of books available in digital form is still
frustratingly low. Being reminded of that every time you go out to buy one
(and have to settle for the 4th or 5th choice as usual) is bad enough.

------
mace
A subscription model similar to NetFlix is the most logical way to sell books
on the Kindle since books are consumed in a similar way to movies.

I suspect Amazon would get a lot of pushback from publishers, worrying that
Kindle book sales would hurt their existing retail sales and damage their
relationship retailers.

------
chrisbolt
You can add Kindle books to your wishlist with the universal wishlist
bookmarklet: <http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/universal>

